# Longing for Christ's Coming



## MW (Feb 18, 2010)

John Willison (Works, 762):



> Be frequently looking out and longing for Christ's coming: as Abraham stood in his tent-door ready to go forth to meet the angels that were sent unto him, so should the believer keep himself in a waiting posture at this time. He should be like the loving wife, that longs and looks for the coming of her absent husband, according to his letters to her; by this time, thinks she, he will be at such a place, and against such a time he will be at another place, and so in a few days I will see him. It is the character of believers, they are such as love his appearing, 2 Timothy 4:8. They desire his coming, Canticles 8:14, "Make haste, my beloved." "Even so, come, Lord Jesus, come quickly." ... Oh! my Lord is gone, my Saviour hath left the earth, and entered into his glory! My friends and brethren are gone to their blessed rest, where they see God's face, and sing his praise for ever: and how can I be willing to stay behind when they are gone! Must I be sinning here, when they are serving God above? Must I be groaning and sighing, when they are triumphing and dividing the spoil? Surely I will look after them, and cry, O Lord how long? When shall I be with my Saviour and my God?


----------



## Pilgrim72 (Feb 18, 2010)

Thank you. I enjoyed reading this.

"Make haste, my beloved." "Even so, come, Lord Jesus, come quickly."


----------

